# Tect C/Deca/EQ



## ymenic (Sep 23, 2013)

Stats-

Age-24
Height- 5' 9"
Weight- 190 ish
BF- 10%


Hello, this is just a going to be a bulk for this fall/winter not sure on how long I'm going to run the cycle yet but I'm guessing around 16 weeks. I'm going to compete in a NPC qualifier next year around May, so this will be my last bulk and maybe a little mini cut at the end until I got to get ready for a contest prep diet/cycle.  

Cycle-
800mg of test c
600mg of deca
800mg of eq (Front loading the eq at 1200mg for first week)
Dbol for the first 4 weeks (Dropped after 5 days) Weak workouts and no appetite whats so ever
Black tops from Eli starting at 2iu work my way up to 4iu

AI- 
Prami at .5mg ED at night
Exemestane 12.5mg at night
T4 100mg at night with the HGH



Diet-

Breakfast- 
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
1 1/2 cup of oats

Snack-
25g protein shake


Lunch-
12oz of chicken breast
50-100g of carbs

Preworkout/after work
12oz chicken/steak or a protein shake
Its if my appetite is there. 

Postworkout
25g protein shake 
50g carbs

Dinner-
8 oz steak 
100g carbs


This comes close to my diet but Breakfast/lunch is normally 95% on but dinner sometimes changes to like chicken taco/hamburgers basically something with protein always. GF likes to eat meals together  I'm going to try something new on this bulk cycle more protein.


----------



## katelly (Sep 23, 2013)

everything looks good to me but you said bulker. So in my opinion id lose eq and add mast p instead


----------



## ymenic (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry but I started this log a little late. I actually just started week 2 but here an update. I started the cycle last monday btw.

My weight around 198-202 just a little water weight with the d-bol. I also had to drop the d-bol on Thursday because it killed my appetite. I would just sit there with my chicken taking maybe 2 hours to eat it. lol I decided I need the food more then the dbol.

Saturday- Legs
Weight at gym was 202.

Standing Calve Raises
Seated calve raises
Leg press calve

Leg extension(pre-exhaust the quads) 4 sets
Back squats 4 sets
Hack squats 4 sets
Leg extension again for 3 sets

I also do legs twice a week. One days is all quads and another more hamstrings.


Sunday- Rest day also went to a wedding.
Today my diet was okay. 

I had the eggs/oatmeal for breakfast.
Made the chicken for lunch. I saved the carbs for later.

Dinner- 
Four chicken tacos
2 chicken enchiladas 
Half of chicken breast
Apple crisp pie
KFC fried chicken- two legs I think
lots of water because no diet pop  lol

Snack- protein shake


Tomorrow (Monday) will be either chest or back depending on how I feel.


----------



## ymenic (Sep 23, 2013)

katelly said:


> everything looks good to me but you said bulker. So in my opinion id lose eq and add mast p instead



I decided to add the EQ because I wanted the increase in appetite. Mast is one of the things I don't have on hand. I home brew all my gear so I have almost ever type of steroid because it cost maybe 5 bucks pre 10ml to make.


----------



## katelly (Sep 23, 2013)

ymenic said:


> I decided to add the EQ because I wanted the increase in appetite. Mast is one of the things I don't have on hand. I home brew all my gear so I have almost ever type of steroid because it cost maybe 5 bucks pre 10ml to make.



I agree then eq is a great call for hunger I do same thing but with mast P also on bulk cycle. Actually eq is in everyone of my cycles.


----------



## ymenic (Sep 23, 2013)

This would be my first time with eq. We will see how i like it


----------



## ymenic (Sep 24, 2013)

Monday- Chest/tricep
Weight- 201.5

Diet-

Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
1 1/2 cup of oats

Lunch-
12oz of chicken breast
50-100g of carbs (bean burrito/chicken strips from gas station)
Diet pepsi

Preworkout/after work
protein shake with 30g carbs of cane sugar with 400mg of caffeine 
This give me an awesome pump.

Postworkout
25g protein shake 
Slice of pizza the GF cooked.

Dinner- about 1 hour after post workout meal.
8 oz steak
little bit of potatoes 

Dumbbell press 4 sets
First set- heavy 6 reps
Second set- 15 reps
Third set- 90 lb for 15 reps then drop set to 55lbs for another 8 reps
Fourth set- 90lb 12ish reps then drop set to 45 db flies for 10ish reps

Dumbbell flies 2 sets (More of stretch/good squeeze)  
Hammer Strength flat press 4 sets
Weighted dips 2 sets
Cable flies 3 sets
Hammer Strength pull over 2 sets (good lower pec stretch) 

Triceps Rope Pull Downs- I think 3-4 sets
Incline skull crushers (bring the ez bar behind the neck for a good stretch)
Single arm pull downs with cable (kinda like a kick back) 20 reps then switch arms then  for 100 reps on each arm.

Summary- I didn't drink shit for water today, so I felt really dried out during the workout. Overall I had probably the best chest work in the last month. I had an awesome pump in the chest and triceps felt like there where going to blow up after the skull crushers. 

Hgh- I started 4iu last saturday and last night I woke up and my right hand was totally numb so I hope thats a good sign. 
D-bol- I didnt think I will ever touch the dbol again. I probably have over 5000mg of dbol going to go to waste lol.


----------



## ymenic (Sep 25, 2013)

Tuesday- Back/Biceps
Weight- 198.2 

Diet- 
1/2 gallon of water (I need more)

Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
1 1/2 cup of oats

Lunch-
12oz of chicken breast
50-100g of carbs (bean burrito/two wheat bread with peanut butter)
Diet Dr. Pepper

Preworkout/after work
Protein shake with 30g carbs of cane sugar with 400mg of caffeine


Postworkout
25g protein shake
little carbs

Dinner- about 30 mins hour after post workout meal.
12-16oz lean turkey meatloaf
2-3 potatoes made into french fries bake in oven

Late-night Snack- 
Ate the rest of the turkey meatloaf and a pb&j

Workout- back (thickness)

Bent over rows over hand grips 4 sets
Hammer strength pull down 4 sets
Double db bent over rows (I guess lol) 3 sets Good squeeze
Lat pull down 2 sets
Dead lift with shrugs (I call then shruglifts) 2 sets (I started to get burned out)

Standing bicep curls 3 sets
Machine bicep curls 4 sets
Standing cable curls 3-4 sets (forgot)
Concentrate curls 2 sets

Summary- I had decent amount of energy in the gym today. I had an awesome pump in my back. Lets just say I just sneezed and it felt like my back was going to cramp. I really had to push myself on biceps to get a decent pump so I think I will take tomorrow off and hit quads on Thursday. Also, my chest was a little sore this morning.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 25, 2013)

sugar cane, like normal sugar....??


----------



## ymenic (Sep 26, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> sugar cane, like normal sugar....??



Yeah like dextrose or something to spike my insulin level with protein, really its an experiment I just started.


----------



## ymenic (Sep 26, 2013)

Wednesday-Week 2-Rest day
Weight- unknown

Diet-
1 gallon of water 

Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
1 1/2 cup of oats

Lunch-
12oz of chicken breast
100-150g of carbs
Diet pepsi (I need my caffeine) 

Dinner- 
Texas Double Whopper from burger king
Large fry

Snack- 
1 scoop protein shake 25g of protein

Late night snack- Probably going to cook a steak or egg whites tonight

Summary- My chest is slightly still sore. My back is really tight. Getting my mind ready for legs tomorrow


----------



## ymenic (Sep 27, 2013)

Thursday- Last night at work

I was going to do legs today but I had to work a 17 hour swift.  I will update/edit this tonight


----------



## ymenic (Sep 28, 2013)

Friday-Week 2-Biceps/triceps
Weight- 199

Diet-
1/4 gallon of water other 3/4 had to cool down some pvc at work lol :/

Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs

Lunch-
12oz of chicken breast
1 cup of rice

Dinner-
10 oz steak 
100g carbs from potatoes 

Preworkout/after work
Protein shake with 30g carbs of cane sugar with 400mg of caffeine


Postworkout
25g protein shake
little carbs

Workout-

Standing Biceps curls *Super set* Flat bench skull crushers 3 sets
Cable curls *Super set* Tricep push downs 3 sets
Hammer strength biceps curls * Super sets* Revirse grip push downs then drop set to standard push downs 3 sets
Seated overhead dumbbells presses 3 sets
21's 2 sets

Standing calf raises 3 sets
Seated leg press calf raises 3 sets


Summary- After only getting 6 hours of sleep then working another 12 hours, my workout was badass. If anyone says they cant workout because they work full time; I work normally 50-60 hours a week. I had to skipped my one of two leg workout this week, so Sunday I'll hit hammy and quads hard.


----------



## don draco (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like this will be a good run. Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## ymenic (Sep 28, 2013)

don draco said:


> Looks like this will be a good run. Looking forward to seeing your results.



I may post some pics for you guys  Definitely will be posting some prep contest pics starting 16 weeks out


----------



## ymenic (Sep 29, 2013)

Saturday-Week 2- Upper Chest/Shoulders
Weight- 198

Diet-

Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
1 1/2 cup of oats

Lunch-
12oz of chicken breast
Burger/fries (Boss bought lunch for working Saturday still ate the chicken)

Dinner-
8 oz of chicken breast
Little bit of pizza
100g carbs from potatoes

Preworkout/after work
Protein shake with 30g carbs of cane sugar with 400mg of caffeine


Postworkout
25g protein shake
little carbs

Workout-
Hammer Strength incline press 4 sets
Incline dumbbell flies 2 sets

Reverse pec deck fly 4 sets
Reverse dumbbell fly 4 sets

Overhead smith machine press (front) 4 sets
Front dumbbell raises 4 sets

Hammer Strength side raises 4 sets
Dumbbell ride raises 3 sets

Dumbbell Shrugs 3 sets


Summary- After I got off work, I took hour nap then headed to the gym. I like to train upper chest with shoulders because my shoulders are well developed and everyone need more upper chest.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 29, 2013)

Great log! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ymenic (Sep 30, 2013)

Sunday-Week 3-Quads
Weight- 199 

Diet-

Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
two large tortilla 70g of carbs

Lunch-
8oz steak
ppj

Dinner-
12oz of chicken breast
1/2 cup of rice

Dinner 2- 6oz chicken probably make chicken taco (Making now) I also add a shit ton of greek yogurt to my taco. It taste almost like sour cream and has a shit ton of protein. 

Preworkout/after work
Protein shake with little carbs


Postworkout
Ice cream with 1 scoop of whey protein in it.

Workout- 
5 sets back squats

Here is some how I do my squats. I normally work up with 25's so 95,155,195,245,295. 295 is about where my working set is. 
Set 1- 295 7 reps
Set 2- 295 5 reps then drop set to 245 for 5 more reps
Set 3- 245 13 reps
Set 4- 245 10 reps ish then drop set to 195 for 6 reps 
Set 5- 195 drop set to 155 (This is set is mainly for a good squeeze and a pump)

Hack squats 4 sets
Set 1- 2 plates plus 25 for 15 reps
Set 2- 3 plates ea side 11 ish or something
Set 3- 3 plates ea side 
Set 4- 3 plates then drop set to 2 plates
I don't every think I had this biggest pump in my glutes before but my quads/hammy were tight as ****.

Leg extension 4 sets 15-20 reps


Summary- I know my leg workout does seem very long but I tell you what. Squats and hack squats just kick my ass. Next week I'll going to try and add 3 sets of leg press in there. This is also why I train hamstrings on different days. Once I'm 10 sets in with legs, I'm almost burnt out and cant give 100% anymore.


Okay, I haven't posted anything about my cycle. I'll give an update.

Test c- I can tell this is kicking in. Sex drive is through the roof and my forehead is oily all the time.
Deca- I can't tell yet.
Eq- I don't see a difference yet.
Hgh- My hands are going numb all the time. My hands hurt now most of the day when I squeeze them. I do feel like I may be losing BF or staying around then same. I know when this eq hits; I'm  going to push that food down my throat lol.


----------



## ymenic (Sep 30, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Great log! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks for looking in


----------



## ymenic (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday-Week 3-Chest DAY!!
Weight- 199 (It seems my weight is going up slow, I may start taking more food to work here soon.)

Diet-

Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
1 1/2 cup of oats

Lunch-
12 chicken
2 home made bean burrito 

Dinner-
8oz steak
pasta with 6 oz chicken

During workout
2 scoop of whey with sugar

Workout- Pre-fatigue Chest

4 sets Decline cable flyes
3 sets flat db flyes

1 sets Dumbbell press 120lbs for 10 reps
1 sets Flat Bench 295 drop set to 245 to 195 155 95    BURN BABY!!! SUPER PUMP lol
4 sets dumbbell press 80 lbs for 8-15 reps (I squeeze my pics together like im trying to hold a pencil in there) best example I can give. This will definitely lower your rep range but **** my ego...I train for a pump....
4 sets Hammer Strength flat
3 sets weighed dips
2 sets pull over for a stretch

5 sets rope pull down
2 sets reverse pull down
3 sets Single dumbbell overhead press
1 set machine dips

Summary- My legs got really sore around 2 ish today. Chest workout was decent good. My stamina and strength is going up. I gtg time to eat and watch some season finally of breaking bad.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 2, 2013)

Tuesday-Week 3-Back/rear delt/biceps
Weight- 202

Diet-

Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs

Snack- pp and j

Lunch-
12 chicken
2 home made bean burrito again 


Dinner-
8oz worth of chicken tacos
2 tortillas 

Dinner two- I'll cook some more food. Feel a bit hungry today


Post workout- 
two slice of bread with jelly
60g of protein whey shake

Workout- Back

Seat cable row 4 sets
Under hand bent over row *barbell* 4 sets
Wide grip cable lat pull down 4 sets
Machine Lat pull down 3 sets
Hammer strength t-bar rows 4 sets

Face pulls *super sets with* bent over reverse dumbbell flys

Standing dumbbell curls 5 sets
Barbell curls 4 sets

Summary- I don't know if eq or deca makes you sweat or maybe it was the test but today workout felt like I was tren/t3. My tanktop was cover in sweat, if anyone wants to shine in with experience with eq/deca? Lets hear it  How do you know when deca/eq kicks in? thanks


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 2, 2013)

Monitor that blood pressure on EQ. I'm not a big fan of EQ as other compounds can produce equal results with less health hazards. Wouldn't hurt to donate blood mid cycle because you are a red blood cell making machine right now. Your blood is going to be thick as hell.
Not sure if you are an EQ virgin or not but just dropping off my 2cents

Will be following your progress
Best of luck.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 2, 2013)

excellent thread. will follow this as this is what i was planning on running next run


----------



## ymenic (Oct 3, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Monitor that blood pressure on EQ. I'm not a big fan of EQ as other compounds can produce equal results with less health hazards. Wouldn't hurt to donate blood mid cycle because you are a red blood cell making machine right now. Your blood is going to be thick as hell.
> Not sure if you are an EQ virgin or not but just dropping off my 2cents
> 
> Will be following your progress
> Best of luck.



Yep I'm a totally virgin to EQ. I will look into donating blood here soon. Thanks Bud.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 3, 2013)

metsfan4life said:


> excellent thread. will follow this as this is what i was planning on running next run



Thanks for following.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 3, 2013)

Wednesday-Week 3-Restday
Weight-??

Diet-

Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
Four pieces of toast with the eggs

Snack-  two pp and j

Lunch-
12oz chicken
1 bbq burrito 
1 beef and bean burrito
Sugar Free rock star

Dinner-
Cooking an 8 oz steak 
Homemade french fries 

Dinner 2- Probably cook some chicken before I go to bed

Snack- protein shake


Summary- My back is sore plus pulling wire all day at work. My chest is still sore...its kinda like that deep sore. My legs are barely sore. Back/chest two days in a row puts my body under a lot of stress so I usually take a day off after chest/back. Time to rest and grow. I'm thinking about doing legs again tomorrow then arms,shoulders,legs then rest. My legs aren't small but I really want to blow people away so I'm trying to train them every 3 or every 4 days


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 3, 2013)

ill be.following.aswell. interested


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 3, 2013)

ymenic said:


> Yep I'm a totally virgin to EQ. I will look into donating blood here soon. Thanks Bud.



k sounds good. I'd donate twice to be honest. 53 days apart. Also make sure you are supplementing magnesium 400mg a day is the typical daily value. 

I do like the fact you are bulking with a typical "cutting" AAS. Most people think Primo, var, eq, etc...are only for cutting which is complete bs. I think you should have ran a test/deca/primo stack though. Primo can produce great results. Only benefit behind EQ that i think is even worth in a bulk is the fact your appetite will be through the roof which is why so many have trouble cutting with it. I for one will never incorporate EQ. When you cut, you should consider a Test/Pimo/Var stack  Will love the results.

But again, monitor that blood pressure. You have both an estrogen and  a progesterone converting steroid in this stack. Too high amounts of the female hormone can cause blood pressure issues as well as EQ alone, so monitor that shit and get a blood test to check all your levels, especially your E2...too low and too high are bad. Adjust your AI dosage/frequency accordingly 
You might already know most this shit but just droppin off the info anyway. 

Best of luck!

I vote pics for before and after as well...


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2013)

Great advice on here re: donating blood. Every 2 mos like clockwork will keep your RBC in the good range. 

How's the appetite on EQ?


----------



## Jada (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice log , following ur progress


----------



## ymenic (Oct 4, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> k sounds good. I'd donate twice to be honest. 53 days apart. Also make sure you are supplementing magnesium 400mg a day is the typical daily value.
> 
> I do like the fact you are bulking with a typical "cutting" AAS. Most people think Primo, var, eq, etc...are only for cutting which is complete bs. I think you should have ran a test/deca/primo stack though. Primo can produce great results. Only benefit behind EQ that i think is even worth in a bulk is the fact your appetite will be through the roof which is why so many have trouble cutting with it. I for one will never incorporate EQ. When you cut, you should consider a Test/Pimo/Var stack  Will love the results.
> 
> ...



Thanks man. I'll starting taking Mag this weekend. Also, the closest place to get blood work done is 120 miles away lol. I'm probably do that next month or this month. I have not tried any other oral but dbol. ****ing dbol makes me sick like its a toxic to my body. Frank here soon I'm doing a contest prep cycle/diet  in the next 6 months I will definitely will be adding primo and var to my stack.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 4, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Great advice on here re: donating blood. Every 2 mos like clockwork will keep your RBC in the good range.
> 
> How's the appetite on EQ?



I have not seen an increase in appetite yet with the EQ. If eq is the same appetite increase as t3 does, then its not here yet. I'm hoping it will kick in at week 4-6.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 4, 2013)

ymenic said:


> Thanks man. I'll starting taking Mag this weekend. Also, the closest place to get blood work done is 120 miles away lol. I'm probably do that next month or this month. I have not tried any other oral but dbol. ****ing dbol makes me sick like its a toxic to my body. Frank here soon I'm doing a contest prep cycle/diet  in the next 6 months I will definitely will be adding primo and var to my stack.



Well I think your health is worth a 120mile drive lol 

And yea you.will love the stack. Run it at least 16 weeks to get the full primo benefit and add the var in the last 6 weeks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2013)

unless u have a solid lab its very hard to get good primo


----------



## ymenic (Oct 4, 2013)

Thursday-Week 3-Quads
Weight- 200.3

Diet-

Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
two Muffin 

Lunch-
12oz chicken
Two pp and j


Dinner- 2 to 4 hours to eat
8 oz steak
6 oz chicken
half to 3/4 tombstone pizza

pre-workout-
5g creatine
50g protein
50g carb of sugar

Post workout-
50g of protein

Workout- Quads 

Front squat Smith Machine 3 heavy sets
Front squats Smith machine then *Super set* with back squats smith machine 2 sets

Legs press- 5 heavy heavy sets
I pop a few blood vessel in my neck and face...fml... I hate explaining this to people at work

Leg extension- 4 sets

Summary of workout- I was going to try and do some more sets but after the leg press...there was no more. Lets just say there was a few times where I thought my protein shake was going to come up. Overall this is a type of workout I love.

Summary of cycle- I got a little fave acne but its probably from all the sweat lately from work/gym but the ass doesn't help.
Summary of hgh- I do feel a little leaner. I'm really hoping it keeps me lean(fat) off this bulk. 
Summary of diet- I know I don't follow the traditional rice/chicken diet but I do get a lot of that in my cut diet. Whenever I'm cutting I can eat rice/chicken easily because I'm hungry all the time; when you hungry you will eat anything lol. When I bulk I like to enjoy other food but I still get my protein in 300+ I try to shoot for. 

8 large egg whites/2 large eggs   42 protein
12 oz chicken- 78 protein
8 oz steak- 68 protein
protein shake- 60g protein
-------------------------
248 protein total


----------



## ymenic (Oct 4, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Well I think your health is worth a 120mile drive lol
> 
> And yea you.will love the stack. Run it at least 16 weeks to get the full primo benefit and add the var in the last 6 weeks



Yeah, I'm going to go get labs done here soon probably in a couple of weeks. The way you talking about primo, I really wana try now lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 4, 2013)

Lol well when you cut its a great addition to your compounds.
And when you incorporate the Var make sure you supplement with Taurine to help.with back pumps. They're a bitch haha


----------



## ymenic (Oct 5, 2013)

Friday-Week 3-Arms
Weight- 202 Going up

Diet-

Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
two pieces of wheat bread

Lunch-
12oz chicken
Two pp and j
BBQ chicken chicken on a stick


Dinner- 2 to 4 hours to eat
12oz chicken
Four burger from article circle


pre-workout-
50g protein

Post workout-
50g of protein
50g of sugar
Workout- Quads

Triceps straight bar push down 5 sets

Circuit- 3 sets    amazing pump
20 rep rope push down
20 rep reverse straight bar push down
20 rep rope push down
20 rep straight bar push down

Incline close grip bench press *smith machine* 3 sets

Standing db curls 6 sets  a few drop sets
Hammer strength curls single arm    5 sets
21's 3 sets

Summary of workout- Either my test is fully kicked in or that eq/deca is hitting but my pumps were off the hook. This was probably the best arm workout in last month.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2013)

Great log! Sounds like you're coming into the sweet spot in your blast!


----------



## ymenic (Oct 6, 2013)

Sat-Week 3-Upper Chest/Shoulders/Traps
Weight- 206 the heavies I ever been

Diet-
Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
with two tortillas

Lunch-
Texas double whopper
Double Cheese Burger
Chicken crisp sandwich
Large fry

Dinner- 
8 oz lean steak
some carbs havent decided yet

pre-workout-
c4

Post workout-
50g of protein
50g of sugar

Workout- Upper Chest/Shoulder/Traps

Incline Smith Machine Press 4 sets
Hammer Strength Incline 3 sets
Incline DB flies 3 sets

Smith Machine behind the neck press 5 sets
DB side lateral raise 4 sets
Hammer Strength side lateral raise 3 sets
Machine Reverse pic deck 5 sets
Bend over reverse flies *super set* face pulls (Awesome combo btw)
Barbell Shrugs 25 reps 4 sets 

Summary of workout- I got that painful side delt pump but you got to love it


----------



## ymenic (Oct 8, 2013)

Monday-Week 4-Chest
Weight- 201

Diet-
Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs
two pieces bread
Lunch-

I can of tuna with bread
12 oz chicken

Dinner-
lean beef with pasta

pre-workout-
c4

Post workout-
50g of protein
50g of sugar

Before bed protein shake


Workout-

DB press 5 sets
Hammer strength decline 5 sets
Dips 5 sets
Cable flies 4 sets
Pec deck 4 sets

Summary of workout- I was going to do tricep but there was a weird pain in my right tricep so i called it off. Working probably 70-80 hours this week


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 8, 2013)

Wht happen to ur weight?? U take a shit or something..lol


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 8, 2013)

Replace chicken with pork


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Replace chicken with pork



For a bulker, I agree with this.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol. I really don't know why my weight is changing a lot. My appetite is just not there, this is probably the worst my appetite has ever been. I'm going to be making some changes to my diet starting this weekend. I'm going to go buy a box of 40 1/2 lb 20/80 beef patties and eat two for dinner. I also really need to get blood work done to see where my e levels are at.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2013)

ymenic said:


> Lol. I really don't know why my weight is changing a lot. My appetite is just not there, this is probably the worst my appetite has ever been. I'm going to be making some changes to my diet starting this weekend. I'm going to go buy a box of 40 1/2 lb 20/80 beef patties and eat two for dinner. I also really need to get blood work done to see where my e levels are at.



learn to eat even when your not hungry.I like to eat every 2-3 hours from when i wake till bed time


----------



## ymenic (Oct 9, 2013)

Tuesday-Week 4-Back
Weight- 201

Diet-
Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs


Lunch- through out work
Half a can of tuna with bread
12 oz chicken
big ass serving of beef w/ pasta

pre-workout-
c4

Post workout-
50g of protein
50g of sugar

Dinner-
Pizza with chicken

Before bed
Homemade weight gainer shake


Workout- Back

Bent over rows 4 sets over hand 
Bent over rows 2 sets under hand
Machine row pull 4 sets
Close grip cable lat pull down 5 sets
One hand db row 3 sets
Two hand db row 3 sets
Hammer Strength lat pull down 4 sets
Pull over 3 sets
Reverse fly 3 sets 


Summary- Pretty good back workout. This was a high volume back workout. 
Hgh- Holy shit. I barely can work with this hgh. It feels like someone took a hammer to my hands when I try to turn a screw driver. I can deal with it but its only get worse through the weeks. 
Test/deca/eq- Test is there. Deca I really see no difference yet. Eq......where is the appetite?lol I'm forcing myself to eat in the morning and at night. I think my AI is a little strong and is crashing my E levels. Getting blood done here in a week.
Diet- I'm going to starting counting every cal. Making sure im getting 4k, if im not gaining at 4k then to 4.5k so on. Starting tomorrow logging a detailed diet


----------



## ymenic (Oct 9, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> learn to eat even when your not hungry.I like to eat every 2-3 hours from when i wake till bed time


Yeah, I know. I usually have no problem getting 4k calories down.


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 9, 2013)

I would say water if ur not sure on ur e levels.. get those checked out.. no appetite is a sign of e problems also..but I'm no pro still learning myself lol


----------



## ymenic (Oct 10, 2013)

Wednesday-Week 4-Arms
Weight- 201

Diet-
Breakfast-
8 egg whites with two whole eggs 290 cals
50g of sugar 300 cals
50g of protein 300 cals


Lunch- through out work

12 oz chicken - 315 Cals
2- ppj - 700 Cals
2- Beef and bean Burrito - 660 Cals

pre-workout-
c4
protein shake- 300 cals

Post workout-
50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals

Dinner-
Meatloaf- 800cals
Potatoes- 300 cals
----------------------
Its about 3975 Cals. I'll eat so more tonight after dinner.

Workout-
Standing Biceps curls- 3 sets
Incline Biceps Curls- 5 sets
Hammer Strength Curls- 5 sets
Machine Curls- 4  sets
Cable curls- 4 sets

Triceps Cable push down- 5 sets
Triceps Reverse push down- 5 sets
Triceps overhead db press- 5 sets

Summary- I hope weight gain does up..... I had an awesome pump in the bicep then pump moved right into the triceps. Thanks for looking in


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 10, 2013)

You talk of bulking...

Yet I see tuna and chicken, egg whites

Replace Chicken and fish with pig and cow

ONLY use whole eggs

More starches


----------



## ymenic (Oct 10, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> You talk of bulking...
> 
> Yet I see tuna and chicken, egg whites
> 
> ...



The changes are coming. When I head to Wal-Mart/Safeway this week, I'll be buying some pork/beef. Thanks for the advice too. If it was for this log I probably wouldn't be changing anything lol. I really appreciate the advice. Thanks


----------



## ymenic (Oct 10, 2013)

Also, as soon as my cap machine gets here. I'll try and start dbol again.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 10, 2013)

Great updates! Hope the scale and the mirror are in your corner.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 10, 2013)

ymenic said:


> The changes are coming. When I head to Wal-Mart/Safeway this week, I'll be buying some pork/beef. Thanks for the advice too. If it was for this log I probably wouldn't be changing anything lol. I really appreciate the advice. Thanks



Use fast food sparingly too..a burger or 2 with extra patties+minimal toppings (eg 2 triple whoppers+extra patty on both, only cheese+ketchup=2,400cals and 160g protein)

That+force feeding is how I went from 120lbs to nearly 215lbs...and only using superdrol/epistane sporadically (didnt start gear until last July)

Youre on a cutting diet (too clean), so Im glad ur changing shit

You can ask anyone here, once I give tips that means I'm watching now and want you to NOT waste any time and use your full potential

Keep at it and KISS


----------



## ymenic (Oct 11, 2013)

Rest day- 
I had a bad day at work also a big massive head ace. Legs tomorrow. Im going to sleep ten hours tonight hope to recover up.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 11, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Use fast food sparingly too..a burger or 2 with extra patties+minimal toppings (eg 2 triple whoppers+extra patty on both, only cheese+ketchup=2,400cals and 160g protein)
> 
> That+force feeding is how I went from 120lbs to nearly 215lbs...and only using superdrol/epistane sporadically (didnt start gear until last July)
> 
> ...



Thanks. I ate a triple texas whopper with large fry. Hours later bucket of ice cream with three thin grill steak. I love bk btw haha


----------



## ymenic (Oct 13, 2013)

Saturday-Week 4-Legs
Weight- 202

Diet-
Breakfast-
50g of sugar 300 cals
50g of protein 300 cals

Lunch-
4 chicken/rice/bean burritos- 1200 cals

Lunch 2- 4 double cheese burgers from bk probably 1200 cals

Dinner - two 1/2lb burgers 1500 cals
            Bag of chips 1200 cals
            Energy drink- 150 cals

Snack- 3 protein bars- 600 cals

pre-workout-
c4
protein shake- 300 cals

Post workout-
50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals
----------------------
Around 6000 cals +/- 600 

Workout-
Standing Calf raises 5 sets
Leg press calf raises 5 sets

Squats- 5 sets
Leg press- 5 sets
Quad Leg extension- 5 sets

Tomorrow- Hams with back

Summary- I had Thursday and Friday off. I'm going to eat like a beast for the next two months and hope I hit 220 . Keep following and watch me hit it


----------



## ymenic (Oct 14, 2013)

Weight- 206.4

Diet-
Breakfast-
whole box of protein ceral with milk
*forgot* I had four pan cakes before that*

Lunch 2- chicken breast
two thinslices of beef

Dinner - two 1/2lb burgers 1500 cals
with fries
Snack- 3 protein bars- 600 cals

pre-workout-
c4


Post workout-
50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals

Workout-
Hammer Strength incline press 4 sets
Incline db press 3 sets
Overhead db press 4 sets
Hammer strength behind the neck press 4 sets
Db side lateral 5 sets. 3-4 where drop sets
Machine laterals 4 sets
Face pulls 4 sets
Reverse pec deck 3 sets


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 14, 2013)

Weight is up...whaaaaat?


----------



## ymenic (Oct 14, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Weight is up...whaaaaat?



Yes lol


----------



## ymenic (Oct 15, 2013)

Weight- 204.6 
I think its safe to say I'm over 200 lol 

Diet-
Breakfast-
protein cereal with milk 500 cals

Snack- two protein bars during work 600 cals


Lunch 2- chicken breast 300 cals
Three beef and been burritos 900 cals

Dinner -  1/2lb burgers 750 cals 
with smashed potatoes 300 cals


Dinner- I'll make something esle before bed.


pre-workout-
c4
50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals

Post workout-
50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals

Workout-
Wide grip late pull down 4 sets
Underhand grip barbell rows 4 sets
T-bar row wide grip 4 sets
hammer strength lat pull down 4 sets
rope cable pull over 6 sets

5 sets machine bicep curls 

Summary- I finally happy my weight is at least going up lol. My workouts are very good; lots of energy,big pumps, and awesome intense. I think the eq is finally hitting I can feel a lot more veins underneath all the water I'm holding lol. I know this may seem funny but I think I'm losing fat and gaining muscle or very little fat gain. If its the hgh keeping the fat off, I'm going to run year long.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 16, 2013)

Tuesday- Chest day
Weight- 204.2


Diet-
Breakfast-
Eggs
Protein shake with carb on the way to work


Snack- two protein bars during work 600 cals


Lunch 2- chicken breast 300 cals
two beef and been burritos 900 cals

Dinner - 3 double cheese burger with bacon at bk 
1 spicy chicken


Dinner- whatever the old lady cooking. Looks like thin steak something


pre-workout-
c4
50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals

Post workout-
50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals

Workout-
Hammer strength press 5 sets
Dumbbell press 5 sets
Pec deck flys 5 sets
DB flyies 5 sets
Cable flyies 5 sets

Rope pulls down 7 sets
Close grip bench press 5 sets
More cable push downs 5 sets



Summary- I like to do this kind of chest workout once every month...ALOT of flys. I feel it helps stretch the chest and open more room for muscle like stretching the fascia. This is basically how I train fascia stretch training.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 17, 2013)

Wednesday- Rest day

I never felt so bloated in my life. I feel like a big balloon that's about to pop.


Also adding milk to protein shakes. Its been tough at work to eat. Most of my eating is at night.


----------



## Jada (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice workout and good job on still getting ur protien down even if u can carry meals. Im in the same situation too. My boss caught me eatin in a house keepin closet :-/ eatin on my non break.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 18, 2013)

Jada said:


> Nice workout and good job on still getting ur protien down even if u can carry meals. Im in the same situation too. My boss caught me eatin in a house keepin closet :-/ eatin on my non break.



Thanks for following  Force feeding...


----------



## ymenic (Oct 18, 2013)

Thursday- Arm
Weight- 204.3


Diet-
Breakfast-
Eggs
protein shake with milk


Snack- two ppj


Lunch 2- chicken breast 300 cals


Dinner - 5 pan cakes

Dinner- 3 protein bars 
one half pound burger



pre-workout-
c4
50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals

Post workout-
50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals


Summary- there was a weird feeling in my right tricep so my workout was really short. I really wasnt feeling it today either. Maybe it was the really labor intensive day at work idk. I really need to step it up.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 18, 2013)

3 protein bars? did you shit your brains out man?


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 18, 2013)

Start taking bromelain or eat/drink pineapple, it will take away the bloating

The enzymes denature protein

In fact, I crush bromelain tablets and spread on steak..after its cooked, the meat seperates like pork thats been cooked all day

This is also why chefs use pineapple juice/pineapple during cooking with certain meats


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Start taking bromelain or eat/drink pineapple, it will take away the bloating
> 
> The enzymes denature protein
> 
> ...



Too much pineapple gives me horrible gas pain and bloating.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 19, 2013)

metsfan4life said:


> 3 protein bars? did you shit your brains out man?



Yes lol. Its really the only thing I can eat at work or a quick ppj


----------



## ymenic (Oct 19, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Start taking bromelain or eat/drink pineapple, it will take away the bloating
> 
> The enzymes denature protein
> 
> ...


ill try it out here soon. Thanks man


----------



## ymenic (Oct 19, 2013)

Friday- LEGS
Weight- 205


Diet-
Breakfast-
protein shake with milk


Snack- three ppj
bbq burrito
2 protein bar


Lunch 2- two chicken breast 300 cals


Dinner - whole box of pizza

Dinner-



pre-workout-
c4
50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals

Post workout-
50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals

workout-
4 sets squats
4 set hack squats
6 set leg extension
5 sets hamstring curls
3 set stiff leg deadlift


Summary- I unleashed the beast on this leg workout.....I felt like I could keep going forever.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 19, 2013)

I would also like to thank everyone at ugb for looking into my log. I hit 1000+ view thanks for the motivation and help.


----------



## don draco (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice log.  Looks like you're progressing nicely so far.  

However, I have a correction for your calorie calculations.  From what I can see, it seems as though you're placing carbs & proteins at 6 cals / gram, which would be incorrect.  

Example: 

50g of protein 300 cals
100g of sugar 600 cals

Protein and carbs = 4 calories per 1 gram, so it should look something like ..

50g of protein 200 cals
100g of sugar 400 cals


Regardless, you're making some nice progress. You're clearly focusing on putting on size, so it doesn't really matter at this point.. however, when cutting on a strict diet, it can make a big difference.  

Keep doing what you're doing


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 20, 2013)

ymenic said:


> I would also like to thank everyone at ugb for looking into my log. I hit 1000+ view thanks for the motivation and help.



You got it! 

Don't be a clown and let us down


----------



## ymenic (Oct 20, 2013)

Weight- 205.4

Diet-
Breakfast-
ppj
chicken burritos I buy from costco 
3 has 20g protein I had 8


Lunch 2- two - double whoppers
Large fry

snack- two -Large ice cream sandwiches 
nachos

Dinner - 1lb of lean beef with pasta


Dinner- I'll make something esle before bed.


pre-workout-
c4
50g of protein 
100g of sugar 

Post workout-
50g of protein 
100g of sugar 

Workout-
Benchpress- 295 for 5 reps
295 drop set to 245 195 135

Dumbell press 5 sets
Hammer strength decline
Cable flyes 5 sets
pec deck 2 sets
dips 3 sets

Left arm bicep curls 5 sets
*lagging body part**

Summary- Everybody is asking me If I been lifting more weights lol. Comments like "Wow you pecs are bigger now" " Why you wearing skinny jeans?" "You lifting more?" " You competing?" 
then there the people that know I juice. " wtf are you on" " wow you have a moon face is that why you growing a beard?" this is all about this week. i just came off a cut where I was dry out to probably 175 ish 3 months ago. 

I went to old navy to buy some new jeans. I'm about a 31-32 waist. 32 waist size will not fit my quads at all. It looks like I have to move up a size 34 maybe even a 36 to fit my quads fml.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 20, 2013)

I know how ya feel about the jeans ^^^
I'm in college right now so money is tight so buying new jeans actually hurts my budget so it's shorts and sweats for a while
Dat bulk  lol

Keep up the good work!
And be sure to post contest ready pics!


----------



## ymenic (Oct 20, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> I know how ya feel about the jeans ^^^
> I'm in college right now so money is tight so buying new jeans actually hurts my budget so it's shorts and sweats for a while
> Dat bulk  lol
> 
> ...



All I wear is short but its getting cold lol  
I'll post some pic when my contest prep starts


----------



## ymenic (Oct 21, 2013)

Week 7-Sunday-Arms
Weight-206

Workout- 
5 sets rope push down
4 sets db overhead
5 sets reverse grip push down then switch to overhand
7 sets skull crushers 45 sec rest periods

5 sets db curls
5 sets rope curls
3 sets cable close grips
7 sets barbell curls 45 sec rest periods 

Summary- Workout was awesome. I'm going to try and shot for 40 sets on arms now.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 22, 2013)

Monday-Legs
weight- 206

Diet-
Breakfast-
Didn't eat...felt ultra sick


Lunch 2- chicken breast
two chicken strips
two burritos

snack- two ppj

Dinner - beef tacoes
two peices of pork


Dinner- I'll make something esle before bed.


pre-workout-
c4
50g of protein
100g of sugar

Post workout-
50g of protein
100g of sugar

Workout-
5 sets squats
5 sets leg press
7 sets leg extension 45 sec rest periods
5 sets stuff leg dead lift

Summary- Getting bigger and alot stronger. I'm changing my workout to a full on fst-7 workout. I really don't know what to update on but I feel great


----------



## ymenic (Oct 23, 2013)

Tuesday-Back
Weight- 205 ish


update tomorrow 


busy night


----------



## ymenic (Oct 26, 2013)

Ive been working 16s. Update nxt week


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 26, 2013)

Will you be posting before & after pics?


----------



## ymenic (Oct 27, 2013)

Ill take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 29, 2013)

ymenic said:


> Summary- Getting bigger and alot stronger. I'm changing my workout to a full on fst-7 workout. I really don't know what to update on but I feel great



See what happens when you eat more calories?


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 12, 2013)

Similar stats and Bk diet  Damn that Angry Whopper...

In for the results.


----------

